# Auto Shops in L.A



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyone know of any reputable auto shops in the San Fernando Valley that do good custom engine work and installations?


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Okay, how about in the entire Los Angeles area? Come on guys, someone here has to know someone who can do decent work.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

if you want a motor built, top end performance in North Hollywood do a great job, but they're not cheap. I don't think they do installs either.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

if you don't mind the drive, just go the mckinney... they are in the 909...


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

sentraturbo said:


> if you don't mind the drive, just go the mckinney... they are in the 909...


What all do they do? Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.


----------



## sentraturbo (Sep 20, 2002)

mckinney does everything... i was going to go to mckinney in the first place to do all my work, but i ended up staying local in fresno... mckinney, i believe, were the first people who put a rb25 into a 240sx... they also do a lot of sr20's in 510's, 240z, 240sx, etc... they do a lot of work... they are a little pricey also, but i think well worth it...


----------

